# ***Obsidian Arabian Expects New Foal for 2013***



## equiniphile

Well, the poll screwed up my vote, but. I'm going to guess BA Chevelle and Magic's Royalty.


----------



## Druydess

equiniphile said:


> Well, the poll screwed up my vote, but. I'm going to guess BA Chevelle and Magic's Royalty.


I haven't done a poll before, so I'm not sure how it works. It may only allow one option
Thanks for your vote!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BTW-- the Daddy is our very own Obsidian Dream:
A new Dream in the making-- soon to arrive..


----------



## Merlot

OMGawd I LOVE your horses. Lucky you


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Hee hee, I know which mare it is. I've known it for months in fact, but I won't say which one cause I promised Dru i'd keep it a secret. :wink:


----------



## cakemom

So I voted, and you should know I honestly think you are pure evil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

What no " all the above" option? 
All the above will do well with this cross and probably will in the future.
So I say all the above justt not this year.
If I am wrong we need to reevaluate your program. LOL Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl

The poll only allowed one choice. Hope your'e planning more than one!


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> OMGawd I LOVE your horses. Lucky you


Thank you Merlot!! I feel very fortunate and more so when so many people love them as much as I do.. 

BTW-- I love your little guy..he is just precious, and your running commentary -very witty and refreshing..


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> So I voted, and you should know I honestly think you are pure evil.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know-- just one of the many things I'm accused of..LOL
But don't people love guessing about these things?? <weg>

I'm also accused of torturing the forums with horrible, frightful pics.. :shock:
I'm a very bad person.

Don't worry-- I'll let you know very shortly who's in the baby way..


----------



## cakemom

We don't mind the torturous photos....really we don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> What no " all the above" option?
> All the above will do well with this cross and probably will in the future.
> So I say all the above justt not this year.
> If I am wrong we need to reevaluate your program. LOL Shalom


Sadly, the polls don't allow that..lol

I am so glad to hear you say that. I am of the same opinion. There are specific traits to consider with the mares, but one of the very reasons Dream was chosen WAS for his compatibility with my mares, his strengths, and especially the proven prepotency with his progenitors.
I'm very proud to be preserving established, respected bloodlines. Next year will prove very busy for Dream!! He has several appointments with Ladies other than mine.

He will do much to add to my Spanish girls and will complement the Crabbet blood, which all my girls have.

Very good to see others excited about the direction my breeding program is going in. Takes a long time to get all the pieces falling together, but - oh -so - worth - it!!

Thanks for your input db!! :wink:
BTW-- if you come across an El Shaklan mare like your pretty girl, let me know. I will be looking for another Spanish mare with Estopa/El Shaklan, or Sanadik El Shaklan to flesh out my Spanish breeding.


----------



## dbarabians

.
Druydess if I do find a mare like mine you will be the first to know.
In couple of years she and Dream will probably produce something wonderful. 
That is as long as I get a Horse Forum discount.
I bought my stallion to compliment the mares I have just as you did.
IMO the mares are the foundation of any breeding program.
However looking at your photos I will hesitate to post any pictures. Not that my horses are grat my photography sucks .
Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> .
> Druydess if I do find a mare like mine you will be the first to know.
> In couple of years she and Dream will probably produce something wonderful.
> That is as long as I get a Horse Forum discount.
> I bought my stallion to compliment the mares I have just as you did.
> IMO the mares are the foundation of any breeding program.
> However looking at your photos I will hesitate to post any pictures. Not that my horses are grat my photography sucks .
> Shalom


Thank you db; I appreciate it. 
I'm honored that you find Dream a good match for your lovely girl. I believe those bloodlines would be a stellar cross. And of course you would get a special discount. :wink: I'm actually very open-minded and flexible with business arrangements. I will look forward to doing future business with you, and you will soon see what he is capable of producing.
One of the things that impresses me most about him and reinforced my feeling as to his nature, is that breeding never changed his demeanor. If anything, he's calmer and seems to take things more in stride. I have to say-- he is a very unique individual. He is easily handled during breeding and a total gentleman. His sire is the same.

But it does appear he has caused quite a knicker-tizzy!! What a reception he's getting! I have to thank you and so many others for being so supportive. What a great bunch of people to have in one's life.

I understand about pics. You have to be careful what you post lest it be used unethically.

Have a Happy New Year my friend!


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> The poll only allowed one choice. Hope your'e planning more than one!


There will definitely be more than one by 2013~~ :wink::happydance:


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> We don't mind the torturous photos....really we don't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- glad to hear it.. I'll have to find more..lol


----------



## Druydess

The wait's nearly over..

Some more pics to help you guess.. 

Ellie and Solei:









Emma:









Magic:









Khassie:


----------



## Merlot

What do you mean torturous photographs - these are beautiful


----------



## cakemom

Khassie can come live here!! She has an expression I love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> Khassie can come live here!! She has an expression I love.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- she's very laid back-- I'm sure she wouldn't mind the attention. I wasn't planning to acquire her, but due to a terminal illness with her owner, I took her and my trainer- a longtime friend of hers- took a few others so they would be cared for when the inevitable happens. She has an extensive show record and is well trained- WP and Dressage. She will definitely be an asset with her breeding, especially her Crabbet blood, which is a large part of my breeding program. I hope to get better pics when she's a bit more conditioned.


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> What do you mean torturous photographs - these are beautiful


Thanks so much Merlot. Well-- it's kind of a running joke..:lol: people being forced to endure pics of my horses..a bunch of facetiousness being bandied about.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Those are indeed very nice photos and a good reason why I will probably NEVER post any pictures that I have taken on this forum. LOL I need professional help with any photos. That I can assure you.
Druydess I am a sucker for a flaxen mane and tail. Especially that liver chestnut mare Khassie. Nice very very nice. Shalom


----------



## BBBCrone

*drums fingers on desk and clears throat* .... Welllllllll? Make our new year!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Those are indeed very nice photos and a good reason why I will probably NEVER post any pictures that I have taken on this forum. LOL I need professional help with any photos. That I can assure you.
> Druydess I am a sucker for a flaxen mane and tail. Especially that liver chestnut mare Khassie. Nice very very nice. Shalom


It is difficult to get good pics of horses, especially when there is a propensity to hold a bad angle or candid pic to a professional standard as some are wont to do. If you'd like any help in that department, PM me-- there's a few tricks that can increase the quality of your pics.
I love flaxen chestnuts as well. They certainly can get your attention. I had posted a response to your comment about flaxen chestnuts in my other thread-- post #207- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/obsidian-arabians-new-stallion-145923/page21/ 
Not sure if you saw that one. 
Psynny will be bred to Solei and probably Khassie in the future if he continues as he has been- due to his high Crabbet breeding, size, conformation, temperament, and the color is a major bonus. He, when bred to a flaxen, should consistently produce it. Though several theories exist, I found this article interesting.

McCalls Horse World - White manes and tails

If this holds true-- breeding flaxen 100% of the time will be a nice bonus when breeding quality horses-- with a little flash added..:wink:


----------



## cakemom

Ahh dressage, I knew she was supposed to belong here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess, waht are you trying to do? Eliminate my need for my own stallion?
He isnt going anywhere but you are making a very good sales pitch for your stallions. 
You are evil and need to be eliminated before the damage is complete.
By the way thanks for the links that you have provided. Shalom


----------



## Fahntasia

Looooooooove Khassie! If she goes missing, she is not in my barn!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Druydess you really are trying to kill me aren't you? I hope one day i have a horse and some of its lines are from Dream!


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> Ahh dressage, I knew she was supposed to belong here!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- so you're a dressage fan?

Khassie has wonderful movement- a natural for dressage. Though she was initially trained in WP- she has more talent in the Dressage/English Pleasure area according to her prior owner who has shown and trained for >40 years.
It's great getting such a push button horse as well. She'll be my lesson/riding horse for when folks visit.


----------



## cakemom

My daughter rides dressage, it's her main discipline. Although she's still low level it has improved her and her horse greatly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Been meaning to ask you Dru, how tall are your mares and how old are they?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Been meaning to ask you Dru, how tall are your mares and how old are they?


Elle is 15.2; Emma 15 and a tank, Solei and Khassie- just under 15, Magic- 14.2 if I remember correctly..


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> My daughter rides dressage, it's her main discipline. Although she's still low level it has improved her and her horse greatly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds fabulous. I'll bet she really enjoys it. It's a beautiful thing to watch; unfortunately I'm not that talented- just a pleasure rider.
To be honest, I enjoy training horses and breaking them more. It's a satisfying thing to bond with a horse and realize you are the reason they trust humans, and are sane, willing citizens.


----------



## Captain Evil

Does the winner get the baby?


----------



## Druydess

Captain Evil said:


> Does the winner get the baby?


HAHAHAHA!! You made me spray my keyboard!! :rofl:

That would be a quite a prize..lol


----------



## BBBCrone

BAHAH ... fabulous idea! We can all dish out Dru's horses when she's not around watching. :twisted:

Dru - if you have half the forum at your house hauling your horses away, it's all Captain Evil's fault.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> BAHAH ... fabulous idea! We can all dish out Dru's horses when she's not around watching. :twisted:
> 
> Dru - if you have half the forum at your house hauling your horses away, it's all Captain Evil's fault.


HAHAHA!!!

With YOU arranging it all!! :wink:

And this foal can't be dished out-- there's more than one winner..lol I'll just have to have more..:shock:

BTW -- BBB - I was waiting for you to show up.. will announce the Matron soon... :clap:


----------



## Druydess

It is my pleasure to announce who's in foal to Obsidian Dream S- for a 2013 foal..

:::::::::drum roll:::::::::::

Our expectant mother is:

*La Legacy de Solei*

After finally being done growing and leveling out, Solei with her type, temperament, elegance, and Crabbet/Polish blood, was our first choice for Dream's first foal. She has absolutely bloomed since she conceived, and pregnancy so agrees with her. She has remained sweet, tractable, and even more social. Except with mares-- then she has many cases of "****y face."

The combined beauty of these 2 lovely horses is something I look forward to.

Thank you all for taking an interest and having a little fun with this!


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> With YOU arranging it all!! :wink:


BAH! Somehow I think you are getting to know me way too good!


----------



## Druydess




----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> It is my pleasure to announce who's in foal to Obsidian Dream S- for a 2013 foal..
> 
> :::::::::drum roll:::::::::::
> 
> Our expectant mother is:
> 
> *La Legacy de Solei*
> 
> After finally being done growing and leveling out, Solei with her type, temperament, elegance, and Crabbet/Polish blood, was our first choice for Dream's first foal. She has absolutely bloomed since she conceived, and pregnancy so agrees with her. She has remained sweet, tractable, and even more social. Except with mares-- then she has many cases of "****y face."
> 
> The combined beauty of these 2 lovely horses is something I look forward to.
> 
> Thank you all for taking an interest and having a little fun with this!


WOOOOOOOOOOO so he is Ee right? And she is chestnut so you could end up with a ... Black, Bay, Chestnut?


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOO so he is Ee right? And she is chestnut so you could end up with a ... Black, Bay, Chestnut?


Yes-- he is Ee. 
Solei can not produce black, so the foal is a 50/50 for Chestnut or Bay.


----------



## BBBCrone

LOVE IT. I am SOOOO excited!


----------



## Druydess

SO am I!! You know how hard it was to keep it quiet all these months??? LOL


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> SO am I!! You know how hard it was to keep it quiet all these months??? LOL


LOL I can only imagine. I couldn't have done it, myself.

Cute story time! Hubby doesn't allow me to show him your pictures anymore. If I ask him to come look at something he immediately asks me "Is it Dru's? Because if it is I'm NOT looking." He loves your horses!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> LOL I can only imagine. I couldn't have done it, myself.
> 
> Cute story time! Hubby doesn't allow me to show him your pictures anymore. If I ask him to come look at something he immediately asks me "Is it Dru's? Because if it is I'm NOT looking." He loves your horses!



Ohhh-- that is the BEST story!! Tell your hubby thank you!
I just HAVE to meet you and hubby!! You have to come down this way sometime. You can see how round Solei is getting..:wink:

BUT..........

I have one more surprise.. TBA.. LOL!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I already knew it was Solei, I can't wait to see this cross.


----------



## Captain Evil

That was who I thought! I win!!! I win!!!:lol:

Seriously, that is going to be one awesome baby! Already anxious for pics!


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> Ohhh-- that is the BEST story!! Tell your hubby thank you!
> I just HAVE to meet you and hubby!! You have to come down this way sometime. You can see how round Solei is getting..:wink:


We would love to! Just need to get that timing right  But we'll definitely come see you at the show in Newberry if you make it up errrrrr down .. however that goes 



Druydess said:


> BUT..........
> 
> I have one more surprise.. TBA.. LOL!!!


That is just so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## Druydess

A pic-- winter fuzzy and round-- last month in a state of said ****y-face..

Apparently a mare was too close to me.,.


----------



## Druydess

The voting was fairly close, but Solei came out the winner. You all must have been secretly hoping it was her..lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl

super excited!! are you gonna make a foaling thread fro the baby?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> A pic-- winter fuzzy and round-- last month in a state of said ****y-face..
> 
> Apparently a mare was too close to me.,.


 LOL :lol: reminds me of Cheyenne when she doesn't want one of her pasturemates closer to me than her, since the others were sold she's claimed me as hers. When is Solei due?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, my guess was right 

Now I await you to start another baby bumps thread like you did last year. It was a wonderful place to watch the changes of so many beautiful girls as they neared foaling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

And to continue the three-fold surprise--- I have another mare to announce shortly...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

anticipation!!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> anticipation!!


I told you guys I had announcements all tied to each other. You see why I waited??? :happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't wait to see the new mare!


----------



## Druydess

Captain Evil said:


> That was who I thought! I win!!! I win!!!:lol:
> 
> Seriously, that is going to be one awesome baby! Already anxious for pics!


Thanks CE!! Wish I had a door prize for you!! :wink:

Yes-- this foal should be quite something.
Only ~ 4 months to go!! :happydance:


----------



## equiniphile

YAY Solei!! What's the exact due date?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> super excited!! are you gonna make a foaling thread fro the baby?


Probably in a while.. I think Solei deserves her own thread.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

equiniphile said:


> YAY Solei!! What's the exact due date?


She is due May 6th.


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> Well, my guess was right
> 
> Now I await you to start another baby bumps thread like you did last year. It was a wonderful place to watch the changes of so many beautiful girls as they neared foaling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well-- I guess I'll have to start another one...so glad you enjoyed it! :lol:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Can't wait to see the new mare!


She'll be one of Dream's intended for 2013! :wink:


----------



## BarrelBunny

Druydess said:


> She is due May 6th.


:happydance: Let's go for May 1st!! :lol: (That's my birthday!) :happydance:

Your horses are absolutely gorgeous, by the way!!!


----------



## Druydess

BarrelBunny said:


> :happydance: Let's go for May 1st!! :lol: (That's my birthday!) :happydance:
> 
> Your horses are absolutely gorgeous, by the way!!!


TY BB!! *Taking bets*.. :wink:

May 1st it is..lol


----------



## equiniphile

I'm betting on a May 5th baby, we can share birthdays! ;-)


----------



## BarrelBunny

Druydess said:


> TY BB!! *Taking bets*.. :wink:
> 
> May 1st it is..lol


If we're taking bets now.. Whoever wins gets DIBS!! :wink: haha


----------



## Druydess

BarrelBunny said:


> If we're taking bets now.. Whoever wins gets DIBS!! :wink: haha


I keep getting the feeling you all want to relieve of my horses...:think:

:rofl:

May can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Druydess said:


> I keep getting the feeling you all want to relieve of my horses...:think:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> May can't get here soon enough!!


*Puts on an innocent face* Who, me..? NEVER! *looks around the room* Ok.. maybe a little bit. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

BarrelBunny said:


> *Puts on an innocent face* Who, me..? NEVER! *looks around the room* Ok.. maybe a little bit. :lol:


LOL you're too cute.

I can't blame you; it's does my heart good that they are so well loved on the forums! :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> I keep getting the feeling you all want to relieve of my horses...:think:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> May can't get here soon enough!!



Have no idea why you might think that! *innocent look* ... That would be wrong.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

okay okay. you caught me.i admit i do want to relive you of one horses! I can't help it...at least i don't pretend.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Have no idea why you might think that! *innocent look* ... That would be wrong.


You're right-- where-ever would I get THAT idea..?? :shock:

BTW-- I sticked Psynny today-- see his thread..


----------



## Druydess

Druydess said:


> You're right-- where-ever would I get THAT idea..?? :shock:
> 
> BTW-- I sticked Psynny today-- see his thread..


I stand corrected.. whoever in their right minds would want my rag-tag bunch of wild horses..?? :shock:
Y'all would die of shame..

<<WEG>>>


----------



## Celeste

I like them..............


----------



## BBBCrone

Celeste said:


> I like them..............


Ditto ... I'd wear that badge of shame pretty proudly!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

BBBCrone said:


> Ditto ... I'd wear that badge of shame pretty proudly!


 Same here, I wasn't an arabian fan until I saw Dru's beautiful herd. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> okay okay. you caught me.i admit i do want to relive you of one horses! I can't help it...at least i don't pretend.


Well-- I guess I'll worry when no one wants to have one of my babies.. LOL

Lack of pretension is a rare commodity my dear-- wear it with pride!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I like them..............


I'm so glad you do. I was being a tad facetious.. :wink:

As a Vet-- you'd appreciate my Vet loves my boys.. great recommend- all the way around!


----------



## Druydess

Our pregnant Lady-- 3 months in foal..



















Pregnancy agrees with her.. she bloomed from the moment she conceived... only 2 breedings..


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Ditto ... I'd wear that badge of shame pretty proudly!


Good woman!! It is ever our lot in life to suffer for the greater good!!:shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Do you have any current in foal pics of Solei Dru? I'm sure she's much rounder now.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Do you have any current in foal pics of Solei Dru? I'm sure she's much rounder now.


None that do her justice. I'll get more soon..


----------



## Druydess

Found this one-- not great-- but she's about 6 months here.. The photo does not reflect how big she is already..but she is rounding out nicely.


----------



## Druydess

One just for fun:


----------



## Druydess

A lovely silhouette shot of Solei- showing her stride and elegant profile.

About 3 months in this pic:


----------



## BarrelBunny

Druydess said:


> LOL you're too cute.
> 
> I can't blame you; it's does my heart good that they are so well loved on the forums! :wink:


Haha thanks! :lol:

Well, they _are_ absolutely gorgeous.. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

She is looking great! 
I can't wait for babies!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

^^ that makes TWO of us!!


----------



## WSArabians

BarrelBunny said:


> ^^ that makes TWO of us!!


I was gonna make a guess thread too but... May is so dang far away! LOL


----------



## BarrelBunny

Haha right?? That's TOO FAR! :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

BarrelBunny said:


> Haha right?? That's TOO FAR! :shock:


Yes! I'm having May/June babies. I hate having to breed that late. LOL
It's a good thing other's can breed early so I can get a baby fix. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Yes! I'm having May/June babies. I hate having to breed that late. LOL
> It's a good thing other's can breed early so I can get a baby fix. :lol:


I hate it too..

But plan on starting early THIS year now that my boy has proven he can handle it, and he'll already be 3, (according to AHA- he already is) so good time to get his resume' on the ground! :wink::clap:
:happydance:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I hate it too..
> 
> But plan on starting early THIS year now that my boy has proven he can handle it, and he'll already be 3, (according to AHA- he already is) so good time to get his resume' on the ground! :wink::clap:
> :happydance:


That will be cool! Are you just expecting the one foal this year? 
Unfortantely for me, I'm waiting on a big heated barn. And I don't know of any foal that will appreciate being born in -35C weather and six feet of snow! :shock:
LOL


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> That will be cool! Are you just expecting the one foal this year?
> Unfortantely for me, I'm waiting on a big heated barn. And I don't know of any foal that will appreciate being born in -35C weather and six feet of snow! :shock:
> LOL


Yes, just Solei this year, though my trainer has a few due the same time. Chevelle and Emma had the boys in April and June, so too late to breed. Being in FL does help; the weather gives more leeway for breeding times.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics, Solei looks great!


----------



## dbarabians

Well everyone I have 3 foals coming sometime in April. Living here in Texas gives us a couple more months of good breeding weather too Druydess. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Well everyone I have 3 foals coming sometime in April. Living here in Texas gives us a couple more months of good breeding weather too Druydess. Shalom


Can't wait to see them. Definitely keep us updated on the new babies! April's not that far away! :clap::happydance:


----------



## BBBCrone

dbarabians said:


> Well everyone I have 3 foals coming sometime in April. Living here in Texas gives us a couple more months of good breeding weather too Druydess. Shalom


More Arab babies? YAY!!!



Druydess said:


> Can't wait to see them. Definitely keep us updated on the new babies! April's not that far away! :clap::happydance:


Speaking of seeing them ... HOW COME dbarabians doesn't have pictures up?? I wanna see them!!!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> More Arab babies? YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of seeing them ... HOW COME dbarabians doesn't have pictures up?? I wanna see them!!!



I feel the same way!!!

I believe db is still learning the way of the internet/photo magical experience..
Took me awhile to get it down myself.. :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> Well everyone I have 3 foals coming sometime in April. Living here in Texas gives us a couple more months of good breeding weather too Druydess. Shalom


WOOO That's way closer then either of us.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> WOOO That's way closer then either of us.


I KNOW!! Apparently-- Mr. db was way more on the ball then we.. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

For those interested on Solei's write-up-- here's some great work by Arlene Magid:


----------



## dbarabians

Once again allow me to inform everyone that i am technically retarded.
my internet abilities are on par with a preschooler.
i do not text. have only used my digital camera 4 times after not taking it out of the box for 2 years.
Star covered 5 mares the last weekend in April last year. 2 outside mares and 3 of mine. i planned it that way so hopefully I could minimize the nightly checks in the pastures. Hopefully they will all foal the same week. all should be black one might be a bay. One is out of his half sister. This will be their 5th foal together. 
Wish me luck
Druydess if they are half as nice as your foal or WSarabians colt I will be delighted beyond belief. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> Once again allow me to inform everyone that i am technically retarded.
> my internet abilities are on par with a preschooler.
> i do not text. have only used my digital camera 4 times after not taking it out of the box for 2 years.
> Star covered 5 mares the last weekend in April last year. 2 outside mares and 3 of mine. i planned it that way so hopefully I could minimize the nightly checks in the pastures. Hopefully they will all foal the same week. all should be black one might be a bay. One is out of his half sister. This will be their 5th foal together.
> Wish me luck
> Druydess if they are half as nice as your foal or WSarabians colt I will be delighted beyond belief. Shalom


 
Shalom, you're gonna have a take a trip over to Florida or up to Alberta and we can teach you to be right computer savvy! 
I can still do something up quick for you if you can find a way to get me photos and pedigrees.


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the offer WSarabians.
By the way the name is Donald. I am going to take the camera to the Inauguration next week and take lots of pictures for my children to see.
So while there should learn a little about posting pictures from the Veteran that I am pushing in the Inaugural Parade.
Thats our deal I push his wheelchair for a few miles he develops a website for me. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the offer WSarabians.
You can see two of my fillies on horseclicks. Look up Miatara arabian mare then scroll down to the bottom of the ad. The chestnut filly Bint Rose is mine also. She has the smallest head and is really refined.
Those pictures are not very good.
Certainly not as good as yours or Druydess. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Once again allow me to inform everyone that i am technically retarded.
> my internet abilities are on par with a preschooler.
> i do not text. have only used my digital camera 4 times after not taking it out of the box for 2 years.
> Star covered 5 mares the last weekend in April last year. 2 outside mares and 3 of mine. i planned it that way so hopefully I could minimize the nightly checks in the pastures. Hopefully they will all foal the same week. all should be black one might be a bay. One is out of his half sister. This will be their 5th foal together.
> Wish me luck
> Druydess if they are half as nice as your foal or WSarabians colt I will be delighted beyond belief. Shalom


 :lol: You just crack me up..:wink: Don't feel bad; the only reason my pics are decent is because I used to do photography. But those were real SLR's; Digital SLR's take some getting used to. I prefer the manual ones to be honest.

Thank you for the great compliment db, but from what I know of your stock, they'll b fabulous! Can't wait to see them! Would love to see the results of that paring too. Don't worry-- we'll help you. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Thanks for the offer WSarabians.
> By the way the name is Donald. I am going to take the camera to the Inauguration next week and take lots of pictures for my children to see.
> So while there should learn a little about posting pictures from the Veteran that I am pushing in the Inaugural Parade.
> Thats our deal I push his wheelchair for a few miles he develops a website for me. Shalom


Just experiment with it Donald. Even with my photography experience a DSLR is a challenge, but you'll probably do better not having the handicap of manual habit/experience.
That's a great trade-off. Thanks your friend for his service for me, and have a great time!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HF is possessed tonight  -- double post..


----------



## Druydess

A Baby Bump pic of Solei..

7 months. Solei just bloomed from the moment she conceived. She's been huge early on..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's lookin good, are you hoping for a colt or filly?


----------



## Druydess

I think we need more fillies...LOL.. But either way, as long as it's healthy and like its parents..


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess i too think we need more fillies. In todays world of millionaire stallions we overlook the other half..... mares. IMO they are far more important to a breeder than the stud. As long as you have a nice group of mares you are flexible in your breeding program and it should have longevity. If you build your program around a single stallion you are at the mercy of the trends of the showring.
Druydess you have some very nice mares anyone would be proud to own.
That colt of WSarabians is going to be a very nice stallion.
Goodluck to each of you. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess i too think we need more fillies. In todays world of millionaire stallions we overlook the other half..... mares. IMO they are far more important to a breeder than the stud. As long as you have a nice group of mares you are flexible in your breeding program and it should have longevity. If you build your program around a single stallion you are at the mercy of the trends of the showring.
> Druydess you have some very nice mares anyone would be proud to own.
> That colt of WSarabians is going to be a very nice stallion.
> Goodluck to each of you. Shalom


Yes- I agree. That's why I chose the stud around the mares. Thank you very much db-- appreciate the kind feedback from another breeder. 
WSA's stallion is quite a looker-- I agree.


----------



## Druydess

Solei on light duty entertaining the young girls and taking her charge seriously.
What a sweet, gentle mare she is.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

How sweet!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> How sweet!!


She's such a doll. I'm very lucky to have her, and her new addition to our family! :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess IMO the arabian mares always become a member of the extended family.
My mares will all come over to get attention and even nip you lightly if you do not focus on them. They demand your full attention and will compete for it.
I cannot wait for the foals to arrive. Those midnight visits to the pasture I dread but when the foals arrive all will be forgiven. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess IMO the arabian mares always become a member of the extended family.
> My mares will all come over to get attention and even nip you lightly if you do not focus on them. They demand your full attention and will compete for it.
> I cannot wait for the foals to arrive. Those midnight visits to the pasture I dread but when the foals arrive all will be forgiven. Shalom


That is as it should be. 

I can't wait to see your babies!! I'm nearly as excited as you I think!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Dream-- Sire of Solei's foal..


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> That colt of WSarabians is going to be a very nice stallion.
> Goodluck to each of you. Shalom


Thanks Donald!! I'm hoping to start him with halter and sport horse this year while I recover... That's something we can do together.

Great shots of your new man, Dru!
I'm calling for a bay filly.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Thanks Donald!! I'm hoping to start him with halter and sport horse this year while I recover... That's something we can do together.
> 
> Great shots of your new man, Dru!
> I'm calling for a bay filly.


Thanks WSA!! Solei has been color tested and can only produce bay or chestnut with Dream. He carries a chestnut gene, so she has a 50/50 shot at bay or chestnut.
Hope your recovery is steadily improving!!


----------



## Druydess

Here's a pic of my very gentle boy romancing Solei. He took his time and apparently-- he prefers to "talk" to the Ladies for quite some time - - a true gentleman. She actually began to get a bit impatient..LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So cute!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> So cute!


He really was sweet; he gave her plenty of time to warm up to him.
Here he is sucking up..lol










Solei was so good; and though she was a Maiden, she just stood and patiently waited - - 'til eventually She was telling HIM what t do..LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a good boy!


----------



## cmarie

Druydess said:


> Here's a pic of my very gentle boy romancing Solei. He took his time and apparently-- he prefers to "talk" to the Ladies for quite some time - - a true gentleman. She actually began to get a bit impatient..LOL


I would much rather have a stallion that likes to romance than ravage the mare, kisses are much better than bites and kicks. 

Is this his first mating?


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> I would much rather have a stallion that likes to romance than ravage the mare, kisses are much better than bites and kicks.
> 
> Is this his first mating?


No kidding.. I won't allow that kind of behavior. 
Well-- this particular mating was his second with Solei, but she was his second mare. He was just as gentle with every breeding with both mares. We bred about 8 mares from mid April to May, but Dream was only bred to 2. There are 5 stallions on the farm. The other mare was an older outside mare who was a seasoned veteran and showed him the ropes so to speak, but he was very consistent and well behaved even then.


----------



## Druydess

Another shot of Daddy:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Nice shot Dru!! How about some more mama to be pics? :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Nice shot Dru!! How about some more mama to be pics? :wink:


Thanks!! I have to get some more of her. Also looking for he Grandfather's pics and his show accomplishments..have them on file somewhere..


----------



## Druydess

A nice pic of how dark Solei gets..


----------



## WSArabians

Lovely!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Beautiful!!! Love her mane!! Please post more pics ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

solei is a chestnut right?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> solei is a chestnut right?


Yes-- she is a chestnut, but sometimes goes a bit liver, With that nearly white mane-- her color can be confusing..LOL


----------



## Druydess

OK-- some 7 1/2 month belly shots of Solei:



















Looks like a big baby!!


----------



## Druydess

Finally found some shots of her Grand-sire- Le Fire:



















Le Fire was a Bask son who had great presence. Solei has several lines to Bask, and seems to have inherited lovely movement from him. She is a bit of an anomaly as she is much typier than her parents and much more refined. The authority on Arab breeding has told me that it appears she inherited her lovely head and neck from Ivanhoe Tsultan. All the better for her future get.

I had heard her sire had shown, but in consulting AHA- Arabdatasource.com- there is no record of any accomplishments, so apparently not. Perhaps it was a fun show. I did not find any show record for her Dam as well.

She has had some very successful Great-Grandsires, such as Ivanhoe Tsultan, Le Fire, and Cognac.

Cognac's history is quite interesting:

Bred by Lasma Arabian Stud, US. Syndicated for $2,500,000.
1976 US National Top Ten Park
1976 Canadian Top Ten Park
1977 US National Top Ten Park
1977 Canadian National Champion Park

Sire of 79+ champions / 499 foals
Sire of 26 National winners
Sire of 32 National winner producers

A full brother to Gdansk, Canadian National Park Champion. Cognac is a noted sire of horses with tremendous athletic ability. He is the sire of two National Champion Park horses, Miss Cognac (who sold at auction for $600,000), Cutty Water and 1990 US National Champion Park Horse (Reserve), Cognac Perfection.

1970 - 2002


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's stunning!! Solei is looking great! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

Pic of Cognac-- Solei's G-Gransire:


----------



## Druydess

One from 2 weeks ago.. 
Woolly, but very happy..










So glad she leveled out-- I thought she'd never stop growing..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's beautiful, looks like she's glowing in the pic.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's beautiful, looks like she's glowing in the pic.


She has been glowing since she conceived!! She's carrying high; you can really see the baby looking straight on- seems to spill into her sides..:wink:

Correction on above post:

Le Fire is her Grand-sire
Cognac, Ivanhoe Tsultan, and Bask are her Great-Grand-sires.


----------



## WSArabians

I see a little filly cooking in there!!
I still can't see that as very woolly... LOL


----------



## ParaIndy

WSArabians said:


> I see a little filly cooking in there!!
> I still can't see that as very woolly... LOL


Yeah, compared to my Indy, she has a summer coat on! She is beautiful though:wink:.


----------



## WSArabians

ParaIndy said:


> Yeah, compared to my Indy, she has a summer coat on! She is beautiful though:wink:.


VERY beautiful!

I think Dru should come up and help me groom come spring. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> I see a little filly cooking in there!!
> I still can't see that as very woolly... LOL


I hope you're right WSA!! I think I'm good on colts...:shock:
I know-- woolly here is way different than woolly there..LOL


----------



## dbarabians

WSarabians I am glad to see another wooly arabian!!!
I do not clip any of my horses and with 28 here i do not have to work on my arms come spring. 
when people ask me where I work out i just say the pasture. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> WSarabians I am glad to see another wooly arabian!!!
> I do not clip any of my horses and with 28 here i do not have to work on my arms come spring.
> when people ask me where I work out i just say the pasture. Shalom


I do the same. I have great arms/legs from grooming and training..LOL :shock:
The only time mine get clipped is for show. Otherwise they are au naturale..


----------



## Druydess

Belly shot:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Belly shot:


Holy that's a belly! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I hope you're right WSA!! I think I'm good on colts...:shock:
> I know-- woolly here is way different than woolly there..LOL


My last guy was a colt producing machine, too.
So far Reed had one of each. We shall see this year. LOL

*fingers crossed!!*


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> My last guy was a colt producing machine, too.
> So far Reed had one of each. We shall see this year. LOL
> 
> *fingers crossed!!*


It's Dream's first-- so we don't know which he tends toward, but we'll sure know next year..lol


----------



## dbarabians

Thats a big belly there Druydess.
I was looking at my favorite mare today. Krystal Flame D and she is huge makes me wonder if she is due sooner than i calculated. or somehow Midnight Star had a secret encounter with the Flame, Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Thats a big belly there Druydess.
> I was looking at my favorite mare today. Krystal Flame D and she is huge makes me wonder if she is due sooner than i calculated. or somehow Midnight Star had a secret encounter with the Flame, Shalom


She looks bigger in certain angles, but yes, she's certainly getting more matronly. Only a little more than 3 months to go!! 

Maybe he shimmied out for a midnight rendez-vous.. :shock:

Wonderful pedigree on your favorite mare. Love my Polish Arabs!


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks Druydess she is not the prettist arabian or the most expensive but she can go for hours without getting tired. Infact she does not have a very typey head but was shown in halter
She is bred to my stallion since you know both pedigrees what are your opinions?
I bought Star my stallion to breed to my mares especially for Kystal and hopefully will get an english or CEP prospect out of this match. If I did not purchase star she was going to be sent to him last year anyway.
Kyrstal Flame D can trot very nicely and is hotter than a ***** house on dollar day. LOL I like a horse with spirit and endurance. 

Oh and she is black and has foaled a half arabian black foal by a grandson of Doc O leana.. I own him also. Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's getting so big!! I can't wait to see the baby! I meant to say in Dream's thread he has such a sweet look in his eyes.


----------



## Druydess

Belly shot!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's getting bigger and bigger, I can't wait to see the baby! :smile:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

When is she due again?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> When is she due again?


She is due 1st week in May.. and there are quite a few waiting to see what my sweet Solei gifts us with..:wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Druydess said:


> She is due 1st week in May.. and there are quite a few waiting to see what my sweet Solei gifts us with..:wink:


Count me one of them!!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Count me one of them!!


Awww.. TY my dear hcg!!! The entire farm is beside themselves awaiting Solei's wee one. This is going to be nerve-wracking..lol!!

OK-- you're a member of the official fan club!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Count me in as well! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Count me in as well! :smile:


OK-- at least 2 official members..LOL


----------



## Army wife

Count me as number 3!!!


----------



## Celeste

I've always been a fan of your horses.


----------



## Druydess

And so you have a premier seat in the fan club..


----------



## BBBCrone

*knocks on puter screen* Hello ... is anybody in there?

How's my girl? *whistles*


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *knocks on puter screen* Hello ... is anybody in there?
> 
> How's my girl? *whistles*


HAHAHA!! Sorry..  been very busy.. have a show this weekend, and have been clipping, training, washing, and playing with the not-so-little babies..
And.. spending time with my very round Solei. Will have pics soon.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

OK - BBB-- May I present Her Roundedness-- at 8 months:


----------



## BBBCrone

HAHA ... I jumped on the other thread too!

Gosh she's gonna be deformed by May! LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow she's gotten huge. She's gonna look like an elephant before much longer lol. ;-)


----------



## Army wife

wow, she is wide!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

You think that mare is wide. I have a couple I swear are carrying baby elephants or else they made it into the stallions pen and out without my knowing it. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

Army wife said:


> wow, she is wide!!!!


That baby apparently like to sprawl out... :rofl:


----------



## Druydess

Aunt Soliei-- counseling her nephews, Psynny and Echo, on proper pregnant mare worshiping etiquette..










Pregnant mare grazing heaven:


----------



## HGEsquire

LQQKING GOOD DRU!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> LQQKING GOOD DRU!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thanks Denise.. here's a few from this past show:


----------



## Celeste

Very nice!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lookin good!!


----------



## Lokenzo

Beautiful horses, no matter which mare/s are in foal you are going to have a lovely baby/ies on the way!


----------



## Druydess

Lokenzo said:


> Beautiful horses, no matter which mare/s are in foal you are going to have a lovely baby/ies on the way!


Thanks you Lokenzo! Solei is in foal to Obsidian Dream S and we look forward to our new addition!










Daddy:


----------

